# Kernel 2.6.0 und Fritz!Card DSL

## marti

Erstellen von fcdsl.ko, das der Kernel 2.6 nicht abweist

Verwendeter AVM-Treiber:

fcdsl-suse8.2-03.11.02.tar.gz

1. Erstellen des neuen Makefile fritz/src.drv/Makefile (Großschreibung beachten)

```

CARD            = fcdsl

# CARD            = fcpci

# das Makefile läßt sich wahrscheinlich auch auf fcpci übertragen

KRNLINCL        = /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include

DEFINES         = -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DNDEBUG \

         -D__$(CARD)__ -DTARGET=\"$(CARD)\"

EXTRA_CFLAGS    += -c $(DEFINES) -O2 -Wall -I $(KRNLINCL)

obj-m           := fcdsl.o

fcdsl-objs      := main.o driver.o tables.o queue.o lib.o tools.o dbgif.o

```

mv fritz/src.drv/makefile fritz/src.drv/makefile.orig

2. Sourcen patchen

fritz/src.drv/main.c

```

--- /tmp/fcdsl-orig/fritz/src.drv/main.c  2003-07-08 00:02:00.000000000 +0200

+++ /tmp/fcdsl/fritz/src.drv/main.c  2003-12-27 10:56:45.000000000 +0100

@@ -114,7 +114,6 @@

 

 #define        RETURN(x)       MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT; return (x);

 

-       EXPORT_NO_SYMBOLS;

 #ifndef NDEBUG

        base_address ();

 #endif

@@ -143,7 +142,7 @@

                lprintf (KERN_INFO, "Not loaded.\n");

                RETURN (-ENOSYS);

        }

-       capi_driver = attach_capi_driver (&capi_interface);

+       capi_driver = attach_capi_ctr (&capi_interface);

        if (NULL == capi_driver) {

                lprintf (KERN_INFO, "Error: Could not attach the driver.\n");

                lprintf (KERN_INFO, "Not loaded.\n");

@@ -152,7 +151,7 @@

        } 

        if (0 != auto_attach ()) {

                lprintf (KERN_INFO, "Not loaded.\n");

-               detach_capi_driver (&capi_interface);

+               detach_capi_ctr (&capi_interface);

                driver_exit ();

                RETURN (-EIO);

        }

@@ -176,7 +175,7 @@

                (*capi_driver->detach_ctr) (capi_controller[1]);

        }

        lprintf (KERN_INFO, "Removing...\n");

-       detach_capi_driver (&capi_interface);

+       detach_capi_ctr (&capi_interface);

        driver_exit ();

 #ifndef NDEBUG

        if (hallocated() != 0) {

```

fritz/src.drv/driver.c

```

--- /tmp/fcdsl-orig/fritz/src.drv/driver.c 2003-07-08 00:02:00.000000000 +0200

+++ /tmp/fcdsl/fritz/src.drv/driver.c  2003-12-27 12:35:35.000000000 +0100

@@ -29,7 +29,7 @@

 #include <linux/ioport.h>

 #include <linux/sched.h>

 #include <linux/interrupt.h>

-#include <linux/tqueue.h>

+#include <linux/workqueue.h>

 #include <linux/skbuff.h>

 #include <linux/kernel.h>

 #include <linux/spinlock.h>

@@ -437,9 +437,6 @@

 #else

        struct pci_dev * dev = NULL;

 

-       if (!pci_present ()) {

-               return PCI_NO_PCI;

-       }

        dev = pci_find_subsys (

                        PCI_VENDOR_ID_PHILIPS,

                        PCI_DEVICE_ID_TM,

@@ -1664,7 +1661,7 @@

 static int sched_thread (void * arg) {

 

        UNUSED_ARG (arg);

-       daemonize ();

+       daemonize ("fcdsld");

        SNPRINTF (current->comm, 16, "%s_thread", TARGET);      /* See: sched.h */

        log ("Starting scheduler thread '%s'...\n", current->comm);

        while (atomic_read (&thread_flag)) {

```

3. Kompilieren

```

cd fritz/src.drv

# Kompilieren des Modules

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=$PWD modules

# Einbinden von fcdsl-lib.o

ld -r -d -o fcdsl.o main.o driver.o tables.o queue.o lib.o \

tools.o dbgif.o ../lib/fcdsl-lib.o

# Building modules, stage 2

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=$PWD modules

# Installieren

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=$PWD modules_install

(ACHTUNG: alle Module des Kernels werden erneut installiert)

# oder

mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra

cp fcdsl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra

depmod -ae -F /usr/src/linux-2.6.0/System.map

# fcdsl.ko befindet sich jetzt in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra

```

4. Laden des Moduls

modprobe fcdsl

Das Modul ist nun in den Kernel geladen.

dmesg gibt aber folgendes aus:

```

fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.3

fcdsl: (fcdsl built on Dec 27 2003 at 10:57:21)

Module fcdsl cannot be unloaded due to unsafe usage in include/linux/module.h:483

fcdsl: Loading...

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack

kcapi: Controller 1:  attached

fcdsl: Error: Could not attach the driver.

fcdsl: Not loaded.

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' detached

fcdsl: module is now stuck!

```

Ähnlich dem Modul "module is now stuck!" komme ich nicht mehr weiter.

Hat jemand ausreichend Kenntnisse in C und Treiberprogrammierung?

Für mich nur teilweise verständliche, aber hilfreiche Lektüre: http://lwn.net/Articles/driver-porting

Ciao

martiLast edited by marti on Tue Apr 27, 2004 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Merlin-TC

Das würde mich wirklich interessieren allerdings habe ich gar keine Kentnisse in dieser Richtung.

Bei mir bricht selbst unter dem 2.4.21er Kernel die Verbindung ab wenn sie unter Last steht. :-/

----------

## marti

SuSE 9.1 avm_fcdsl-2.6.20

Folgendes rpm-Paket ist zugänglich:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/9.1/suse/src/avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.rpm

Kernel 2.6.6_rc2 und Fritz!Card DSL:

```

# rpm2targz avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.rpm

# tar xfvz avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.tar.gz

# tar xfvj fcdsl-common.tar.bz2

# tar xfvz fcdsl-20040323.tar.gz

# mv ./fritz.dsl/lib/ .fritz

# mv ./fritz.dsl/src/ .fritz/src.drv

# cd ./fritz

# echo "CARD=fcdsl" > make.card

# make

```

Heraus kommt ein Modul fcdsl.ko im Verzeichnis src.drv/

```

# cp .fritz/src.drv/fcdsl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc

# depmod -a

```

Das Modul lädt ohne Fehler mit folgenden Kernelmeldungen:

```

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.4.0

fcdsl: fcdsl built on Apr 23 2004 at 17:28:13)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:09.0

fcdsl: Loading...

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164)

kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-efc00000-10 attached

kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-efc00000-10 attached

fcdsl: Loaded.

```

martiLast edited by marti on Tue Apr 27, 2004 7:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## oisch

I also compiled this module for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 and it loads w/o errors.

capi4k gave me the same problems. so I upgraded to a more recent version (not yet in portage, but you'll only have to modify the name of the ebuild to the current release's name).

No more errors, pppd call provider gives me the usual output and dmesg says that the interface is up, but some seconds later it goes down again.

My syslog has the following in it:

```
Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] Plugin userpass.so loaded.

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] userpass: $Revision: 1.4 $

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] capiconn:  1.8

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] capiplugin: phase serialconn.

Apr 25 14:16:44 [pppd] capiplugin: dialing 01920780 (hdlc)

Apr 25 14:16:46 [pppd] capiplugin: connected: "" -> "01920780" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101)

Apr 25 14:16:46 [pppd] capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0: "" -> "01920780" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101)

Apr 25 14:16:47 [pppd] Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Apr 25 14:16:47 [pppd] capiplugin: phase disconnect (was serialconn).

Apr 25 14:16:48 [kernel] kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10101 down

Apr 25 14:16:49 [pppd] capiplugin: disconnect(local): "" -> "01920780" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101) 0x3400 (0x0000) - No additional information

Apr 25 14:16:49 [pppd] capiplugin: exit

Apr 25 14:16:49 [pppd] Exit.
```

The "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline" line seems to occur when "PPP support for asynch serial ports" isn't compiled in the kernel (or as module) but that isn't the case.

Well. At least we're close to it  :Smile: 

----------

## new_nOOb

sorry marti wenn ich so blöd frage.. sind bei den neuen treiber obrige schritte nicht mehr nötig?

läuft die fritz karte jetzt?

----------

## marti

Hallo,

die Schritte aus meinem Posting vom  Sa Dez 27, 2003 12:55 pm sind nicht mehr notwendig, weil SuSE schon den neuen Treiber für Kernel 2.6 bereitstellt.

Diese Zeilen schreibend bin ich mit meiner Fritz!Card DSL und Kernel 2.6.6-rc2 online. Hier funktioniert es also.

Auszug aus meinem dmesg:

```

Apr 26 13:28:11 [kernel] capi20: Rev 1.1.2.4: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

Apr 26 13:28:09 [kernel] CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Apr 26 13:28:11 [kernel] fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Apr 26 13:28:11 [kernel] fcdsl: fcdsl built on Apr 23 2004 at 17:28:13)

Apr 26 13:28:12 [kernel] fcdsl: Loading...

Apr 26 13:28:12 [kernel] fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164)

Apr 26 13:28:12 [kernel] kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-efc00000-10 attached

Apr 26 13:28:12 [kernel] kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-efc00000-10 attached

Apr 26 13:28:12 [kernel] fcdsl: Loaded.

Apr 26 13:28:13 [kernel] fcdsl: Using VCC/VPI/VCI = 0x1/0x1/0x20

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiconn:  1.8

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiplugin: : 1.33 $

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiplugin: phase serialconn.

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiplugin: leased line (adslpppoe)

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiplugin: connected:  ->  outgoing

Apr 26 13:29:42 [pppd] capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0:  ->  outgoing

Apr 26 13:29:43 [pppd] capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).

Apr 26 13:29:43 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Apr 26 13:29:43 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/capi/0

Apr 26 13:29:43 [pppd] capiplugin: phase authenticate (was establish).

Apr 26 13:29:44 [pppd] capiplugin: phase network (was authenticate).

Apr 26 13:29:44 [pppd] local  IP address 80.129.xx.xxx

Apr 26 13:29:44 [pppd] remote IP address 217.5.xx.xxx

Apr 26 13:29:44 [pppd] capiplugin: phase running (was network).

```

Weitere Schritte, die ich zusätzlich zu meinem Posting vom Fr Apr 23, 2004 12:09 pm gemacht habe:

```

# cp /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20030616.ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild

# ebuild  /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild digest

# emerge  /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild

```

Aus dem Paket entpackten fcdsl-20040323.tar.gz:

```

# cp ./fritz.dsl/fdslbase.bin /usr/lib/fritz/

```

Mein /etc/capi.conf hat folgenden Eintrag:

```

fcdsl           /usr/lib/fritz/fdslbase.bin

```

Online geht es mit

```

# capiinit start

# pppd call [provider]

```

Wichtig war bei mir noch, dass im Kernel devfs einkompiliert ist.

Ciao

marti

----------

## new_nOOb

leider endet der spaß bei mir leider schon recht früh..

webb ich make eingebe kommt folgendes..

snake fritz # make[59]: Entering directory `/root/avm/fritz'

(cd src.drv; make CARD=fcdsl)

/bin/sh: line 1: cd: src.drv: No such file or directory

und das als endlosschleife

ups war net im richtigen ordner .. so im richtigen ordner kommt dann aber ein

snake .fritz # No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

----------

## Scotty49

Hallo, new_n00b!

Dein Problem scheint mir einfach aufgrund eines kleinen Fehlers in Martis Listing aufzutauchen. Er hat zwei Slashes vergessen. So ist es meiner Meinung nach korrekt:

```

# rpm2targz avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.rpm 

# tar xfvz avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.tar.gz 

# tar xfvj fcdsl-common.tar.bz2 

# tar xfvz fcdsl-20040323.tar.gz 

# mv ./fritz.dsl/lib/ ./fritz #<--hier ein Slash mehr

# mv ./fritz.dsl/src/ ./fritz/src.drv #<-- und hier auch - fertig

# cd ./fritz 

# echo "CARD=fcdsl" > make.card 

# make 

```

Bei mir ergibt sich leider, wie man es auch dreht und wendet ein anderes Prob, vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen:

```

# make

(cd src.drv; make CARD=fcdsl)

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv'

make -C /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/build SUBDIRS=/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make -C  /root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv CFLAGS="-D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8/include/linux/modversions.h" MAKING_MODULES=1 modules

make[3]: Entering directory `/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv'

make[2]: *** [_mod_/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/internet-software/fritz-treiber/fritz/src.drv'

make: *** [drv] Error 2

```

Ist wahrscheinlich genauso simpel, aber ich komme nicht dahinter. Etwas Hilfe wäre super!

Scotty

P.S.: Ich weiß, dass ich es nur auf dem 2.4er Kernel probiere, aber eigentlich müsste es doch trotzdem funktionieren, oder?!

----------

## new_nOOb

das prob hab ich unter 2.6 auch .. also liegts (vermutlich) nicht daran?!

----------

## new_nOOb

hat schon einer eine lösung gefunden`? wo ist der autor dieser kurzen guid ? vieleicht kann er helfen?

----------

## SubMuffi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß, dass ich es nur auf dem 2.4er Kernel probiere, aber eigentlich müsste es doch trotzdem funktionieren, oder?!

 

Nein, funktioniert nicht, weil erstens das Module Compile Konzept sich bei dem 2.6er Kernel geändert hat, das IRQ Handling anders ist und sich in der Struktur zu CAPI ein paar Änderungen kamen. Dieser AVM LGPL Driver (generisch) ist nur für den 2.6er Kernel gedacht.

Es wird im Laufe nächster Woche von mir ein ebuild geben, der folgende Punkte erfüllen soll:

1. ISDN/CAPI

2. AVM Fritz DSL Module für 2.6 und/oder 2.4 Kernel

3. DSL Einwahl ISP Skripterstellung (dialog/kdialog) 

D.h. es soll weitgehend automatisch ablaufen mit kompletter Konfiguration mit Angabe der Zugangsdaten für den DSL-Provider. Wenn ich Lust habe, werde ich auch gleiches für ISDN machen.

Bitte nagelt mich nicht darauf fest, weil ich sehr beschäftigt bin, wenn es nicht direkt nächste Woche wird. Es hängt ausserdem von den Jungs auf gentoo.org ab, ob die es schnell releasen bzw. bald als stable in den Packages lassen. 

----------

## new_nOOb

wow das wäre ja hammer geil !!! .. also da warte ich gerne 1 -2 wochen drauf *freu*

----------

## SubMuffi

Für Kernel Linux 2.6 und der Fritz DSL (kein SL, USB oder 2.0!): 

 Hallo, 

 für die Leute, die nicht auf ein ebuild warten möchten und können, habe ich für den Linux 2.6 Kernel ein Source Package erstellt. Dieses Package ist für die Leute gedacht, die von 2.4 Kernel auf 2.6 Kernel umsteigen und bereits Fritz DSL bei sich in Betrieb hatten. 

 Hier eine Kurzanleitung dazu: 

 Quelle(n): 

 [1] http://www.submuffi.de/~submuffi/avmfritz/avm_fcdsl-2.6-20-gentoo.tar.bz2

 [2] http://www.submuffi.de/~submuffi/avmfritz/capi4k-utils-2004-03-31.tar.gz

 als root: 

 1. cd /usr/src 

 2. tar xvfj avm_fcdsl-2.6-20-gentoo.tar.bz2 

 3. cd fritz-2.6/src.drv 

 4. make 

 5. make install 

 dann müsste es bei euch so aussehen: 

 ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc 

 insgesamt 841 

 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 72 1. Mai 14:31 . 

 drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 448 1. Mai 15:24 .. 

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 859877 1. Mai 15:24 fcdsl.ko 

 Wichtig sind unter anderem die neuen capi4k-utils wie in [2]. 

 1. cd /usr/src 

 2. tar xvfz capi4k-utils-2004-03-31.tar.gz 

 3. cd capi4k-utils 

 4. make menuconfig 

 5. Erforderliche Einstellungen machen 

 6. exit 

 7. make 

 8. make install 

 Am besten einmal rebooten oder "capiinit stop" und "capiinit start". 

 Dann sollte folgendes in dmesg bei Euch stehen: 

 fcdsl: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel. 

 fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.4.0 

 fcdsl: fcdsl built on May 1 2004 at 14:19:05) 

 fcdsl: Loading... 

 fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack. (164) 

 kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-dfc00000-03 attached 

 kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-dfc00000-03 attached 

 fcdsl: Loaded. 

 fcdsl: Using VCC/VPI/VCI = 0x1/0x1/0x20 

 fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02 

 fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02 

 kcapi: card 1 "fcdsl-dfc00000-03" ready. 

 kcapi: card 2 "fcdsl-dfc00000-03" ready. 

 Das war's! Wie gesagt: Die Anleitung ist nur für Leute, die die Fritz DSL bereits unter Linux Kernel 2.4 laufen hatten und jetzt auf Linux Kernel 2.6 umstellen möchten. 

 Folgendes sollte im Kernel (2.6) bei Euch als Module in der .config vom Kernel drin sein: 

 CONFIG_PPP=m 

 # CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

 CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y 

 CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

 CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

 CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

 CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

 CONFIG_PPPOE=m 

 # CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

 # CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

 # CONFIG_RCPCI is not set 

 # CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

 # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

 # 

 # ISDN subsystem 

 # 

 CONFIG_ISDN=m 

 # 

 # Old ISDN4Linux 

 # 

 CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=m 

 CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y 

 CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

 CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_TTY_FAX=y 

 # 

 # CAPI subsystem 

 # 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m 

 CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m 

 CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m 

 In /etc/modules.d die Datei fcdsl mit folgendem Inhalt: 

 options fcdsl VCC=1 VCI=32 VPI=1 

 Wenn ihr noch andere Werte von VCC, VCI, VPI vom 2.4er Kernel für das Module habt, dann nehmt die alten Werte. Danach bitte update-modules ausführen. 

 Ciao & viel Erfolg.

----------

## tubsmaster

Funkioniert damit eigentlich auch die normale Fritz Card, oder ist die nur für Fritzcard DSL gedacht?

Und falls nicht, wie machen das die anderen Fritz Card Besitzer hier?

----------

## predy

@SubMuffi:

Da warte ich gern noch ein paar Wochen   :Very Happy: 

Werd schon mal den 2.6er backen....

gruss und danke schon mal im vorraus

----------

## SubMuffi

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte,  ist das nur für die Fritz DSL. Für andere Fritz Karten entweder direkt aus dem Kernel vom 2.6er  oder Kernel (2.6) auf mISDN patchen.

Für die anderen Fritz Cards kann man sich diese Anleitung (patch liegt bei) lesen:

mISDN 

http://rcum.uni-mb.si/~uvp00845b/

 *tubsmaster wrote:*   

> Funkioniert damit eigentlich auch die normale Fritz Card, oder ist die nur für Fritzcard DSL gedacht?
> 
> Und falls nicht, wie machen das die anderen Fritz Card Besitzer hier?

 

----------

## tuXXer

Hallo Leute,

ich werde hier die Dateien posten, meiner AVM- und capi4k-utils-Ebuils.

Die Überschriften, sind jeweils die Dateinamen (... ist durch /usr/local/portage zu ersetzen). Der Inhalt der Nachrichten jeweils der Inhalt der Datei.

Wenn Ihr alle Dateien angelegt habt, könnt ihr mit

cd /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/fcdsl

ebuild fcdsl-2.6.ebuild digest

cd /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils

ebuild capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild digest

die Ebuild komplettieren und anschließend die Treiber mit 

emerge fcdsl

installieren.

Unterstütz werden folgende Karten:

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL v2.0

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL USB

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL USB SL

Viel Spaß mit den Ebuilds...Last edited by tuXXer on Mon May 10, 2004 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuXXer

# Copyright 2004 by tuXXer

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit kernel-mod

MY_P="avm_${P}-20.src"

S="${WORKDIR}/fritz"

DESCRIPTION="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL drivers for 2.6 kernel"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.avm.de/"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/9.1/suse/src/${MY_P}.rpm"

LICENSE="LGPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=">=net-dialup/capi4k-utils-20040331"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

	app-arch/rpm2targz

	sys-apps/gawk

	sys-apps/sed

	virtual/linux-sources"

detect_fcdsl_card() {

	FCDSL_NAME[0]="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL"

	FCDSL_BUSTYPE[0]="pci"

	FCDSL_VENDOR[0]="1131"

	FCDSL_PRODID[0]="5402"

	FCDSL_FILE[0]="fcdsl-20040323.tar.gz"

	FCDSL_TARCMD[0]="zxvf"

	FCDSL_FIRMWARE[0]="fdslbase.bin"

	FCDSL_MODULE[0]="fcdsl"

	FCDSL_SRCDIR[0]="fritz.dsl"

	FCDSL_NAME[1]="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL v2.0"

	FCDSL_BUSTYPE[1]="pci"

	FCDSL_VENDOR[1]="1244"

	FCDSL_PRODID[1]="2900"

	FCDSL_FILE[1]="fcdsl2-20040315.tar.bz2"

	FCDSL_TARCMD[1]="jxvf"

	FCDSL_FIRMWARE[1]="fds2base.bin"

	FCDSL_MODULE[1]="fcdsl2"

	FCDSL_SRCDIR[1]="fritz.dsl2"

	FCDSL_NAME[2]="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL"

	FCDSL_BUSTYPE[2]="pci"

	FCDSL_VENDOR[2]="1244"

	FCDSL_PRODID[2]="2700"

	FCDSL_FILE[2]="fcdslsl-20040315.tar.bz2"

	FCDSL_TARCMD[2]="jxvf"

	FCDSL_FIRMWARE[2]="fdssbase.bin"

	FCDSL_MODULE[2]="fcdslsl"

	FCDSL_SRCDIR[2]="fritz.dslsl"

	FCDSL_NAME[3]="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL USB"

	FCDSL_BUSTYPE[3]="usb"

	FCDSL_VENDOR[3]="057c"

	FCDSL_PRODID[3]="2300"

	FCDSL_FILE[3]="fcdslusb-20040326.tar.bz2"

	FCDSL_TARCMD[3]="jxvf"

	FCDSL_FIRMWARE[3]="fdsubase.frm"

	FCDSL_MODULE[3]="fcdslusb"

	FCDSL_SRCDIR[3]="fritz.dslusb"

	FCDSL_NAME[4]="AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL USB"

	FCDSL_BUSTYPE[4]="usb"

	FCDSL_VENDOR[4]="057c"

	FCDSL_PRODID[4]="3500"

	FCDSL_FILE[4]="fcdslslusb-20040326.tar.bz2"

	FCDSL_TARCMD[4]="jxvf"

	FCDSL_FIRMWARE[4]="fdlubase.frm"

	FCDSL_MODULE[4]="fcdslslusb"

	FCDSL_SRCDIR[4]="fritz.dslslusb"

	FCDSL_CARDS="5"

	PCI_IDS=""

	USB_IDS=""

	if [ -d /sys/bus ]; then

		if [ -d /sys/bus/pci/devices ]; then

			cd /sys/bus/pci/devices

			for PCI_DEVICE in *; do

				PCI_IDS="${PCI_IDS}$(cat ${PCI_DEVICE}/vendor | sed -e 's/0\x//'):$(cat ${PCI_DEVICE}/device | sed -e 's/0\x//') "

			done

		fi

		if [ -d /sys/bus/usb/devices ]; then

			cd /sys/bus/usb/devices

			for USB_DEVICE in [0-9]*; do

				if [ -f ${USB_DEVICE}/idVendor ]; then

					USB_IDS="${USB_IDS}$(cat ${USB_DEVICE}/idVendor):$(cat ${USB_DEVICE}/idProduct) "

				fi

			done

		fi

	fi

	FCDSL_CARD=""

	for (( CARD=0; CARD<${FCDSL_CARDS}; CARD++ )); do

		if [ "${FCDSL_BUSTYPE[${CARD}]}" = "pci" ]; then

			BUS_IDS="${PCI_IDS}"

		else

			BUS_IDS="${USB_IDS}"

		fi

		for BUS_ID in ${BUS_IDS}; do

			if [ "${BUS_ID}" = "${FCDSL_VENDOR[${CARD}]}:${FCDSL_PRODID[${CARD}]}" ]; then

				einfo Found: ${FCDSL_NAME[${CARD}]}

				FCDSL_CARD=${CARD}

			fi

		done

	done

	if [ "${FCDSL_CARD}" = "" ]; then

		die "No AVM FRITZ!Card DSL found!"

	fi

}

pkg_setup() {

	if kernel-mod_is_2_6_kernel; then

		einfo "Found: 2.6 kernel"

	else

		die "This package works only with 2.6 kernel!"

 	fi

	detect_fcdsl_card

}

src_unpack() {

	cp ${DISTDIR}/${A} ${WORKDIR} || die "Could not copy RPM package."

	cd ${WORKDIR} || die "Could not change directory to work directory."

	rpm2targz ${A} &>/dev/null || die "Could not convert RPM to TGZ package."

	tar zxvf ${MY_P}.tar.gz &>/dev/null || die "Could not unpack TGZ package."

	tar jxvf fcdsl-common.tar.bz2 &>/dev/null || die "Could not unpack common files."

	tar ${FCDSL_TARCMD[${FCDSL_CARD}]} ${FCDSL_FILE[${FCDSL_CARD}]} &>/dev/null || die "Could not unpack driver files."

}

src_compile() {

	unset ARCH || die "Could not unset ARCH variable."

	addwrite /usr/src/linux-${KV} || die "Could not add write permission to kernel directory."

	cd ${WORKDIR}/${FCDSL_SRCDIR[${FCDSL_CARD}]}/src || die "Could not change to driver directory."

	emake || die "Could not compile driver."

}

src_install () {

	insinto /etc/modules.d

	doins ${FILESDIR}/fcdsl

	insinto /etc/drdsl

	doins ${S}/drdsl.ini

	insinto /etc

	doins ${FILESDIR}/capi.conf

	dosed "s:FCDSL_MODULE:${FCDSL_MODULE[${FCDSL_CARD}]}:" /etc/capi.conf

	dosed "s:FCDSL_FIRMWARE:${FCDSL_FIRMWARE[${FCDSL_CARD}]}:" /etc/capi.conf

	insinto /usr/lib/isdn

	doins ${WORKDIR}/${FCDSL_SRCDIR[${FCDSL_CARD}]}/${FCDSL_FIRMWARE[${FCDSL_CARD}]}

	exeinto /usr/sbin

	doexe ${S}/drdsl

	insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/misc

	doins ${WORKDIR}/${FCDSL_SRCDIR[${FCDSL_CARD}]}/src/${FCDSL_MODULE[${FCDSL_CARD}]}.ko

	dodoc ${S}/CAPI* ${S}/compile* ${S}/license.txt ${S}/release.txt

	dohtml install_passive-*.html

}

pkg_postinst() {

	einfo "******************************************************************"

	einfo "* To complete the installation you have to modify the file       *"

	einfo "*                    /etc/modules.d/fcdsl                        *"

	einfo "* with the options drdsl will give you.                          *"

	einfo "*                                                                *"

	einfo "* Please enter following commands:                               *"

	einfo "*   depmod -ae                                                   *"

	einfo "*   capiinit start                                               *"

	einfo "*   drdsl -n                                                     *"

	einfo "*   nano /etc/modules.d/fcdsl (=> enter the values)              *"

	einfo "*   update-modules                                               *"

	einfo "******************************************************************"

}Last edited by tuXXer on Tue May 11, 2004 8:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuXXer

# card		file		proto	io	irq	mem	cardnr	options

#

FCDSL_MODULE	FCDSL_FIRMWARE	-	-	-	-	-

----------

## tuXXer

# Options for the AVM FRITZ!DSL card

# Correct these settings with the output from drdsl -n

#options fcdsl VPI=1 VCI=32 VCC=1

----------

## tuXXer

# Copyright 2004 by tuXXer

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

YEAR_PV=${PV:0:4}

MON_PV=${PV:4:2}

DAY_PV=${PV:6:2}

MY_P=${PN}-${YEAR_PV}-${MON_PV}-${DAY_PV}

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="Capi4Linux Utils"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources

	sys-devel/automake"

src_compile() {

	cd ${S}

	echo "CONFIG_KERNELDIR='/usr/src/linux'" > .config

	echo "CONFIG_BINDIR='/usr/bin'" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_SBINDIR='/sbin'" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_MANDIR='/usr/man'" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_AVMCAPICTRL=y" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_CAPIFAX=y" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_RCAPID=y" >> .config

	echo "CONFIG_PPPDCAPIPLUGIN=y" >> .config

	emake subconfig || die

	emake || die

}

src_install() {

	dodir /dev

	make install DESTDIR=${D} || die

	rm -rf ${D}/dev

	newdoc rcapid/README README.rcapid

	newdoc pppdcapiplugin/README README.pppdcapiplugin

	docinto examples.pppdcapiplugin; dodoc pppdcapiplugin/examples/*

	exeinto /etc/init.d

	doexe ${FILESDIR}/capi

}

pkg_postinst() {

	einfo "To use isdn4linux with CAPI replace"

	einfo "I4L_MODULE=\"hisax\" with I4L_MODULE=\"capidrv\","

	einfo "start /etc/init.d/capi and load the module"

	einfo "capidrv."

}

----------

## tuXXer

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/files/capi,v 1.3 2004/03/04 19:08:22 vapier Exp $

depend() {

	after isapnp

}

start() {

	if [ ! -e /etc/capi.conf ] ; then

		eerror "You're missing /etc/capi.conf (comes with a capi-driver)."

		eerror "Emerge net-dialup/fcpci if you are having an AVM Fritz!Card PCI"

		return 1

	fi

	/sbin/capiinit start

	eend 0

}

stop() {

	/sbin/capiinit stop

	eend $?

}

----------

## tuXXer

Ich werde die Dateien heute abend fix und fertig zusammenstellen und als Ebuild unter

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50716

bereitstellen.

Viel Spass

----------

## SubMuffi

@tuXXer

Es ist ja nett von Dir, dass Du mir die Arbeit abnehmen möchtest, aber dann solltest Du auch die AVM-Treiber für die AVM Fritz DSL von mir nehmen, weil die bereits auch für SMP Kernel gepatcht sind. Die Quelle findest Du hier:

http://www.submuffi.de/~submuffi/avmfritz/vm_fcdsl-2.6-20-gentoo.tar.bz2

Desweitern solltest Du unbedingt die capi4k ab den 31.03.2004 nehmen, weil die sonst mit dem 2.6er Kernel nicht vernünftig laufen. Diese findest Du bei ftp.isdn4linux.de

Ciao

----------

## tuXXer

[quote]capi4k ab den 31.03.2004 [/quote]

Das sind die capi4k-utils 31.03.2004 (zu erkennen an ...-20040331)

[quote]weil die bereits auch für SMP Kernel gepatcht sind[/quote]

Offensichtlich handelt es sich bei Deiner Version um die AVM FRITZ!Card DSL oder AVM FRITZ!Card v2.0 (da nur fdslbase.bin enthalten) . Jedoch beinhaltet das bei SuSE erhältliche RPM-Package 5 verschiedene AVM FRITZ!Card DSL Ausführungen:

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL 

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL v2.0

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL USB

AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL USB

Ich kann keine Probleme bei der Benutzung mit SMP feststellen (und habe selber einen SMP-Kernel)

uname -a:

Linux *** 2.6.5 #1 SMP Sun May 9 01:02:58 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

P.S.: Ich hätte vielleicht Dein Package genommen, wenn ich den Artikel gelesen hätte, bevor ich das Ebuild gebaut habe. Das Ebuild ist nur die Abwandlung eines Debian-Skriptes (welches ich für Debian Sid geschrieben hatte). Die Treiber sind seit Erscheinen von SuSE 9.1 (Ende April) ohne Probleme im Einsatz.

----------

## new_nOOb

hallo.. leider klapts bei mir wieder nicht  :Sad: 

nachdem ich alles per emerge installiert habe und nachdem ich capiinit gestartet habe versuchte ich drdsl -n 

nur leider sagt er mir dann das capi nicht gestartet wurde oder er nicht darauf zu greifen kann...

jemand nen kleinen tip für mich??

----------

## tuXXer

Wenn Du udev benutzt, kann es sein, dass das device /dev/capi20 fehlt. 

Dies legt man mit 

mknod -m 666 capi20 c 68 0

an.

Ansonsten schau bitte mal nach, ob /dev/capi20 die Rechte 0666 besitzt. Wenn nicht setze die Rechte manuell auf diesen Wert oder, wenn Du devfs benutzt erstelle eine Regel hierfür.

----------

## tuXXer

Soweit ich weiß, macht sich das CAPI-Device im sysfs nicht bekannt und dadurch wird das Device nicht in /dev von udev angelegt (wenn udev benutzt wird), obwohl es udev Regeln für das CAPI-Device gibt...

----------

## tuXXer

Wenn das Probleme weiter existiert, kannst Du bitte folgende Informationen posten:

- Kartentyp (FRITZ!Card DSL, FRITZ!Card DSL SL, FRITZ!Card DSL v2.0, FRITZ!Card DSL USB oder FRITZ!Card DSL SL USB)

- Ausgabe von "dmesg"

- Ausgabe von "ls -la /dev/capi*"

- Ausgabe von "ls -la /dev/isdn*"

- Inhalt von "/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/fcdsl-2.6/CONTENTS"

- Inhalt von "/etc/capi.conf"

- Inhalt von "/etc/drdsl/drdsl.ini"

- Permissions des Devices in /sys/bus/usb/devices (USB) oder /sys/bus/pci/devices (PCI)

Dann kann man den Fehler besser lokalisieren. Danke!

----------

## new_nOOb

also der reihe nach: die karte ist eine fritz dsl . device /dev/capi20 war vorhanden. die rechte waren nicht bei 666 sind se jetzt aber inzwichen.

mit den anderen tips konnte ich leider recht wenig anfange .. siehe nick .. bin halt nur noob. soweit ich aber gegoogleld  :Smile:   habe steht das eine für hotpluginplay ? naja das hab ich jedenfalls nicht..

hmm noch ne dumme frage am rand.. ist es normal das ich im kernel die unterstützung aktiver avm karten mit einbringen muß ? dachte die fritz dsl karte  gehöre zu den passiven?

dmesg:

http://snake.kicks-ass.net/download/fritz/dmesg.txt

ls -la /dev/capi* : 

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 11 May 12 15:17 /dev/capi20 -> isdn/capi20

/dev/capi:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 May 12 15:17 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

ls -la /dev/isdn*

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root     0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root     0 Jan  1  1970 ..

crwxrwxrwx  1 root root 68, 0 Jan  1  1970 capi20

Inhalt von "/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/fcdsl-2.6/CONTENTS :

http://snake.kicks-ass.net/download/fritz/CONTENTS

capi.conf :

http://snake.kicks-ass.net/download/fritz/capi.conf

drdsl :

http://snake.kicks-ass.net/download/fritz/drdsl.ini

hoffe kannst was mit anfangen und das ich mich nicht nur zu blöd anstelle *lol*

----------

## tuXXer

Hallo new_n00b!

Dein Problem scheint zu sein, dass  die Datei /etc/capi.conf nicht die Firmwareangaben Deiner Karte enthält, sondern die Angaben einiger passiver und aktiven AVM-Karten (kommt aus capi4k-utils).

In meinem Kernel habe ich keine Unterstützung von aktiven und/oder passiven Karten eingeschaltet, sondern nur CAPI (s.a. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50799 => zwar Kernel 2.4, aber habe ich bei 2.6 nicht geändert). 

Folgende Lösungsvorschläge kann ich anbieten:

a) etc-update (nötig, da die capi.conf auch im Package capi4k-utils enthalten ist)

b) Du änderst die Datei /etc/capi.conf von Hand (Wert für AVM FRITZ!Card DSL):

# card		file	proto	io	irq	mem	cardnr	options

fcdsl    fdslbase.bin    -    -    -    -    -

P.S.: Man kann sich nicht zu "blöd" anstellen, meist liegt es daran, dass man in etwas noch nicht so geübt ist und man kann eh nicht alles wissen...

----------

## new_nOOb

ok danke!! es lag an der capi.conf

jetzt habe ich nur noch ein prob da leider kein bsp einwahl script für dsl bei den avm treibern war hab ich mein isdn script entsprechend angepasst. die einwahl und alles klapt auch nur leider habe ich einen sehr schlechten ping. auch meine downloadrate ist unter aller s...

dachte ja dann das ich falsche werde von drdsl eingetragen habe oder so.

hab das aber kontroliert und auch ein zweites mal gemacht. keine besserung :/

meine config :

debug

sync

noauth

-chap

user ***

plugin userpass.so

password ***

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

protocol adslpppoe

avmadsl

/dev/null

----------

## tuXXer

Ist unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50799 beschrieben, ich poste es aber noch mal:

Wie richte ich die Einwahlverbindung ein (Benutzung von pppd)?

=========================================

Zunächst muss man unter "/etc/ppp/peers" ein Einwahlskript erstellen. Bei der Vergabe des Namens sollte man seinen Provider wählen, also z.B. 1und1

"nano /etc/ppp/peers/1und1"

Der Inhalt der Datei sollte folgender Maßen aussehen:

demand

connect ""

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

usepeerdns

idle 60

persist

defaultroute

user "1und1/1234-567@online.de"

hide-password

sync

noauth

lcp-echo-interval 5

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-max-configure 50

lcp-max-terminate 2

noccp

noipx

mru 1492

mtu 1492

linkname 1und1

ipparam internet

plugin capiplugin.so

controller 2

protocol adslpppoe

:

Anstelle von (user "1und1/1234-567@online.de") tragen Sie bitte Ihre Benutzerkennung ein. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Dateiname des Skripts mit der Zeile "linkname ..." übereinstimmen sollte.

Die Datei "/etc/ppp/pap-secrets" ändern Sie so ab, dass hier Ihre Benutzerkennung und Passwort stehen:

"nano /etc/ppp/pap-secrets"

# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client server secret IP addresses

"1und1/1234-567@online.de" * "supergeheimes_passwort"

Eine Verbindung kann man nun mit

"pppd call 1und1"

herstellen. Die Verbindung kann man mit "Ctrl+C" beenden. 

====

Wie man eine On-Demand-Verbindung erstellt steht in dem Beitrag...

Viel Spass beim Onlinen....

----------

## tuXXer

Wenn es hilft, könnte ich den ebuild, um ein Beispielskript erweitern, bzw. per Eingabe die Informationen hinterlegen...

Es würden dann beim Installieren drei Fragen gestellt:

1. Name of ISP:

2. User name:

3. Password:

Diese würden, dann in der pap-secrets bzw. unter /etc/ppp/peers angelegt...

----------

## new_nOOb

dein letzter vorschlag wäre auch net schlecht  :Smile: 

zu deiner config .. leider geht es bei mir erst nachdem ich wieder die zeile 

avmadsl einfüge..

und der speed ist immer noch .. isdn like ..

----------

## tuXXer

Hallo new_n00b!

Ich habe unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50716 nun die 2. Version des Ebuilds eingechecked. Nun wird automatisch ein Skript unter /etc/ppp/peers angelegt und die Login-Daten in die Datei /etc/ppp/pap-secrets geschrieben (nur DSL!).

Deine Geschwindigkeiten verwundern mich. Mein Ping liegt bei durchschnittlich 60 ms (was bei Tiscali kein Wunder ist):

PING www.heise.de (193.99.144.71) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.71): icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=57.1 ms

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.71): icmp_seq=2 ttl=249 time=58.8 ms

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.71): icmp_seq=3 ttl=249 time=58.3 ms

Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit beträgt zwischen 65-90 KB/s je nach dem woher.

----------

## new_nOOb

ok .. wollte nochmal danke sagen !!!! jetzt klapt endlich alles... 

das speedprob lag wohl an meinen provider...

jetzt ist alles ok .. dein neues script hab ich aber probeweiser trotzdem mal getestet~ geht auch wunderbar... und richtig komfortabel  :Smile: )

hoffe ich mal das auch wiederverbinden nach den 24 stunden klapt ?!  :Smile: 

also nochmal echt super arbeit . danke !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DocterD

Also ich bekomm meine Fritzkarte nicht zum laufen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root# pppd call arcor
> 
> pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1/capiplugin.o: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## taKKy

Hallo alle,

nachdem meine Fritz!Card DSL SL unter Kernel 2.6.7-r6 sich einwaehlen konnte,

hab ich wegen Kernel-Bug auf 2.6.7-r7 upgedatet... Und dann gings wieder nicht,

das Einwaehlen...

Daher meine Frage, kennt jemand solche Logs?

```
Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: capiconn:  1.8

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: pppd 2.4.2 started by takky, uid 0

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: local  IP address 192.168.101.254

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: remote IP address 10.112.112.112

Jul  5 12:30:14 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: capiplugin: phase dormant.

Jul  5 12:30:16 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: Terminating on signal 2.

Jul  5 12:30:16 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: capiplugin: exit

Jul  5 12:30:16 sumpfkuh pppd[30183]: Exit.

```

D.h. der Rechner holt sich keine IP von der Telekom, aber warum?

Es lief doch alles...   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDITED: ich weiss nun warum der sich keine IP holt... weil das 

```
demand
```

 im peers-file steht...  :Wink:  falls mal jemand das gleiche

"problem" haben sollte

----------

## raise

hallo leute, bin sehr neu mit gentoo, also habe ein wenig erbarmen  :Wink: 

ich habe die ebuild von tuxxer herunterleladen https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50716 aber beim capi ebuild kommt eine fehlermeldung, dass ein file nicht heruntergeladen werden kann. Wenn ich manuell auf dem server schaue so hat das file schone die version: File: capi4k-utils-2004-06-14.tar.gz

Wie kann die das dem ebuild beibringen?

Meldung von emerge:

------------------------

No such file `capi4k-utils-2004-03-31.tar.gz'.

!!! Couldn't download capi4k-utils-2004-03-31.tar.gz. Aborting.

-----------------------

danke für eure hilfe!Last edited by raise on Wed Jul 14, 2004 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raise

die capi4k-utils konnt ich nun übersetzten (die neusten 2004-06-14), musst aber ebuild von tuxxer anpassen und noch einen patch einspielen da fehler in code, siehe: http://listserv.isdn4linux.de/pipermail/isdn4linux/2004-June/000634.html

nun kann ich aber die fcdsl treiber nicht übersetzen: Idee?

emerge fcdsl/fcdsl-2.6.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/fcdsl-2.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  avm_fcdsl-2.6-20.src.rpm

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7 found in /usr/src/linux

 * Found: 2.6 kernel

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fcdsl-2.6 failed.

!!! Function detect_fcdsl_card, Line 78, Exitcode 0

!!! No AVM FRITZ!Card DSL found!

wenn ich in dem ebuild code nachschauen. so sehe ich, dass der nach /sys/pci/ sucht, diese Verzeuchnisse habe ich aber nicht??? Wie komme ich zu denen?

merci!

Habst mit Hilfe einer PN an Tuxxer immerhin soweit gebraucht, dass nun das fcdsl modul lädt aber mit Internet ist immer noch nix   :Sad:   Obiges Problem kann man beheben wenn man des /sys verzeichnis erstellt, dies füllt dann der Kernel 2.6 automatisch mit informationen über die hardware.

----------

## raise

Schon wieder ich, module laden nun aber es kommt keine Internetverbindung zu stande, grrr

Habe alle files x.mal angeschaut, config sollte ok sein, da einzige was nicht geht ist der drdsl, der beendet sich mit segmentation fault kurz nach dem start, habe dann die vci, cpi von hand eingetellt so wie sie in windows angezeit werden, aber die vcc option habe ich nicht herausgefuden. Lebe in der Schweiz in Zürich und habe Sunrise als ISP. Der hat vpi=8, vci=35 vpp=??. Weiss da jemand mehr?

Hier noch meine config files und der output von messages

http://www.velonummer.ch/fritz.tar

Wäre cool wenn jemand ne lösung hat!

Merci

----------

